# cant take it anymore



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Its only been 4 years for me, not even quite that many yet, and yes im a rookie compared to some, but i just cant deal with it anymore. Being a man and all, i naturally dont get too emotional over many things, but it seems i cant go longer than an hour or two nowadays without thinking about my stomach problems and then getting all depressived over it.


----------

